

Actually, that 'off target' 1995 anti-Internet column was amazingly on-target - jgrahamc
http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-mh-actually-that-offbase-20150227-column.html

======
Mithaldu
> Does anyone really believe that today's Internet has improved our ability to
> winnow truth from misinformation, disinformation, and plain ignorance?

Yes, you'd have to be completely insane not to think that.

It's by far not 100%, and it will never be, however in many parts good high
quality information is available that would otherwise be unattainable to the
average person. This effect is also amplified the smaller and more remote the
community is that you live in.

My parents live in a small town in germany, and they rely a lot on me to get
basic information about things like operation procedures they will be
undergoing, diet advice both in the form of explanations of basic structuring,
as well as studies about snake oil products they get offered, prices and
quality of random pieces of hardware or technology they see, and the efficacy
of gardening advice and tools they get told about by other people in the town.

That article reminds me a lot of the old adage that people who begin sentences
with "Actually," should rather not be speaking.

~~~
soperj
It might have improved your ability, but for the vast majority of the people
I've met, it certainly hasn't, and for some it even helps them perpetuate
their misinformed beliefs.

~~~
aaron695
Do you really think same sex marriage (as it stands) would have been possible
without the internet?

The internet has made people far more open minded.

~~~
ck425
I'd be interested to hear your reasoning behind that? I think the increased
number of sympathetic and 'normal' gay characters in TV and Film is a bigger
factor.

------
lkbm
> Many people still find reading a book on an iPad or other tablet irksome
> (Kindles are much better).

And some don't. For non-fiction, ebooks are close to surpassing print:
[http://www.publishingtechnology.com/2015/02/adding-up-the-
in...](http://www.publishingtechnology.com/2015/02/adding-up-the-invisible-
ebook-market-analysis-of-author-earnings-january-2015/)

> And you still have to be nuts to bring a $400 piece of hardware to the
> beach.

Right, normal people never bring their iPhone to the beach.

------
gdubs
I read Stoll's books in high-school, and really enjoyed them. And his style of
writing.

Predictions are hard, and Stoll got a lot wrong -- but I've always liked the
sentiment. As technology is woven ever more tightly into our lives it _is_
important to find ways to disconnect from the digital buzz -- and reconnect
with people and experiences in the physical world.

As far as misinformation, I do see lots of crap posted by friends on social
media. Smart friends. People I respect. It's not only partisan divide -- it's
Science vs Pseudo-Science. Sensationalism. Seductive headlines.

For those who don't like Stoll -- maybe his criticisms hit too close to home
-- well, it's easy to discredit him via his off-base prognostications. For
everyone else, there's some wisdom there. A bit of cautionary advice to keep
us grounded in our ever more digital lives.

------
AdeptusAquinas
" I've yet to find any group of YouTube videos that could set me on a path the
way my 11th grade science teacher did."

While I agree with most of the article, I find YouTube channels like
CrashCourse immensely more educational and inspiring than sixth form teachers
(11th grade in NZ) :) And while I can barely remember my early teacher's
names, I certainly know Hank and John Green.

------
wglb
But Cliff himself said _Of my many mistakes, flubs, and howlers, few have been
as public as my 1995 howler ... Now, whenever I think I know what 's
happening, I temper my thoughts: Might be wrong_

I had a chance to hear him speak. Twice actually. The first time was about his
catching the hacker. The second was more about his second book. What I
remember from the second speech was his theme of having a sense of wonder and
curiosity and learning. This was at the Ham Radio convention in Dayton, and
prior to the speech he went to the flea market and gathered up bags of parts
for building radios and other kits. He dumped the bag out on the overhead
projector.

------
xkcd-sucks
>I've yet to find any group of YouTube videos that could set me on a path the
way my 11th grade science teacher did.

With all due respect, take a look at this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g91xkISmp2g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g91xkISmp2g)

The best motivations to become familiar with the natural world, I think, would
be unethical/illegal for a teacher to discuss with students.

------
salem
Those pessimistic predictions that were 'correct' are just more difficult
problems that don't have slick mature solutions, yet.

